# what should i do with my town house in nichada/nontaburi area ?



## chanin (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thai and have a plan to move abroad in next 2-3 year but i still have to shoulder big amount of home loan . My town house is around outside nichada thani it has 100 sqm. 3 bed rooms and but just 2 air con. i put just necessary furniture like king side bed in bedroom with small decaration Sofa and table and 2 head stove in kitchen and all window eaquipted with curtain. i try put let/rent/sell anouncement for 1 years and a few foriegner came here and they didn't say much what they want. If there are someone here know about that pls help me!! i just want to know what should i do about decoration and built in ? b'coz in nichada thani just next to my village ,vista park all unit rented in really hight price such as nearly 10000USD/month but in my case in similar size i put just 100USD/month for rent but non come to see pls give me suggestion waht should i do?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

chanin said:


> I'm thai and have a plan to move abroad in next 2-3 year but i still have to shoulder big amount of home loan . My town house is around outside nichada thani it has 100 sqm. 3 bed rooms and but just 2 air con. i put just necessary furniture like king side bed in bedroom with small decaration Sofa and table and 2 head stove in kitchen and all window eaquipted with curtain. i try put let/rent/sell anouncement for 1 years and a few foriegner came here and they didn't say much what they want. If there are someone here know about that pls help me!! i just want to know what should i do about decoration and built in ? b'coz in nichada thani just next to my village ,vista park all unit rented in really hight price such as nearly 10000USD/month but in my case in similar size i put just 100USD/month for rent but non come to see pls give me suggestion waht should i do?



Chanin,

Have you thought about contacting a real estate agent? The first thing you need to do is determine a fair rental value for your home so you won't take too little nor ask too much. If you can, it's best to give a 'moving in' discount to the tenant IF they have good references [Thai] or, if a farang, ask for 4-6 months rent, in advance.

Once you know the value of your home make sure everything is in good working order, clean and ready to move in. If you can, take LOTS of photos and keep on a disk in case of later dispute. If you are responsible for sewer/water or other utilities [rather than the tenant] you want to make sure it's paid. Here in the USA it can become a lien against the home so you want to be sure. 

Advertise on the Internet if possible or, if not, talk to real estate agents and friends in the area. If you have someone you REALLY trust who would handle it for you, you would need to pay them or soon they wouldn't feel obligated but again, better to pay and have a professional manage it for you.

If you do decide on a real estate agent interview several and find the one you're most confident in. Check out their references - have them give you a list of the last 10 rentals they rented/leased and go visit those clients or, if for owners, call them and make sure the agent is honest, professional and gets the job done. Remember, real estate agents are salesmen so trust - but verify!

Depending on the market you could lease or rent yourself. In a poor market I would rely on the real estate leasing agent but if the market is hot you could do it yourself. In that case you will need to handle all the negotiations, fill out all the forms, check all references [one of the best is their current or former landlord] collect the fees and rent and do the marketing of the place. Make up flyers and post a "for rent" sign on the property. The flyers should describe the place, the rent desired, deposits and fees, which part of them are refundable, how many and what type rooms and perhaps a few photos. You can make using freeware from the Internet. 

Good luck! 

Serendipity2


----------

